# PJ's Square One, just in, An Axloloto!!



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

We just got in a 12" Albino Axoloto!! It's awsome even though the price had to be a little high. It's going for $200.

Brent.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

pjsbrent said:


> We just got in a 12" Albino Axoloto!! It's awsome even though the price had to be a little high. It's going for $200.
> 
> Brent.


12"????? HOLY CRAP!!!! Those things look like they came right out of a Pokemon episode...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

wooooooooopah!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

It's is incredible looking that's for sure!



manhtu said:


> 12"????? HOLY CRAP!!!! Those things look like they came right out of a Pokemon episode...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> We just got in a 12" Albino Axoloto!! It's awsome even though the price had to be a little high. It's going for $200.
> 
> Brent.


If Axoloto exist, I'd buy one for sure! 

It's Axolotl instead


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have seen axoloto's for as cheap as $15.00 or less at Pets Plus in Lockport New York. They are a great fish, reptile and all round pet store and well worth a trip. The selection is great and prices are good. They have their own reptile breeding facility away from the store.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Bwhiskered said:


> I have seen axoloto's for as cheap as $15.00 or less at Pets Plus in Lockport New York.


Yeah but 12"???

An axolotyl this size is just plain creepy and would certainly give me nightmares for days on end...so I'm staying away for my own good


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Bwhiskered said:


> I have seen axoloto's for as cheap as $15.00 or less at Pets Plus in Lockport New York. They are a great fish, reptile and all round pet store and well worth a trip. The selection is great and prices are good. They have their own reptile breeding facility away from the store.


since Axolotl's are CITES II protected (including captive bred) bringing across the border without permits could lead to possibly large fines and being placed on the CBSA watch list.

They have been close to that price in the GTA in the last year.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

h_s said:


> since Axolotl's are CITES II protected (including captive bred) bringing across the border without permits could lead to possibly large fines and being placed on the CBSA watch list.
> 
> They have been close to that price in the GTA in the last year.


Yup, it's been harder and harder to bring them in over the last year or so. This is the fist chance I've had to get one in about 9 months now and a better price than last time.

Brent.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I was lucky enough to see it in person yesterday. I've seen a lot of Axolotl lately but not one of this size. most of them are maybe 4" or 5" at most. Wikipedia says a 12" Axolotl is rare but who really knows?


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw it in person as well didn't look very happy in his small tank  someone should get it fast 

I have some beauty's too

Black Melanoid, Green Wild Type, White Leucistic, White Melanoid, Golden Albino, GFP Black Melanoid ( glows green), GFP wild type, GFP white leucistic, GFP white Melanoid, GFP golden Albino . All GFP ( glows green )


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

On the Subject of Axolotls, I foundt his video, its adorable!


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

*Better than Brine*

Hi Brent, I'm looking for the food for the tiny fry, it call Better than Brine, just wonder your store carry it?



pjsbrent said:


> We just got in a 12" Albino Axoloto!! It's awsome even though the price had to be a little high. It's going for $200.
> 
> Brent.


----------



## Kstar (Jan 3, 2012)

*Wednesdays*

Does pjs still have the buy 2 fish get one free on Wednesday's?


----------

